
Flutter: High-performance, cross-platform mobile apps in Dart - rtsuk
http://flutter.io
======
ojanik
Can someone shed some light on the architecture. Is this cordova based with
dart2js compilation?

~~~
spankalee
No. It's a runtime based on some low level chrome internals like Skia, and
with the Day VM on top. There's no built in HTML or CSS.

